# Dolly



## coolbrze (Apr 15, 2010)

What kinds of dollys do you guys use? We're looking at buying another and are looking for recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Jumper (Apr 15, 2010)

For really big stumps use one meant for 45 gallon drums-so long as it has really big tires for when the ground gets soft,


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 15, 2010)

We take the 'ball' cart from the landscape crew works well had the one guys weld me another piece of metal on it though so the logs didnt fall through


----------



## TreeTarget (Apr 17, 2010)

The tire on one kept going flat, I so offered to bring mine to work...but it has mismatched wheels, so one is hard and slender to nicely cut into a lawn if there is any weight on it. We agreed that was not an option. Of course, there always is the pink dolly...
...gots to figure out a way to employ those ants, like in the cartoons, that gather under an item and cart it away. Figuring that out would save so much money and time. To the lab, Egore...


----------



## gorman (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm building one right now in my welding fabrication class. Where's a good place to get wheels for them? Sherrill wants a whopping 75 bones a wheel for their dolly.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 17, 2010)

gorman said:


> I'm building one right now in my welding fabrication class. Where's a good place to get wheels for them? Sherrill wants a whopping 75 bones a wheel for their dolly.



Northern Tool & Equipment


----------



## kajudude (Apr 20, 2010)

we have a place called harbor freight tools it is kinda a everything tool house.they carry what they call a hay bail dolly for about a hundred.my guys love it we have 2 they have good tires and is very comperable to the one in the sherrill book.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 20, 2010)

gorman said:


> I'm building one right now in my welding fabrication class. Where's a good place to get wheels for them? Sherrill wants a whopping 75 bones a wheel for their dolly.



Call the local small engine repair shop and ask if you can look in their *Oregon Product Catalog*. Nearly every small engine parts distributor puts these catalogs out, re-labeled with their name on it.

MANY different tire and wheel combinations are available. You can spec the tire size, bearing size, and everything is pretty reasonable. Since it is mostly for the lawn guys, there are a lot of turf tires that could be used that would roll across a lawn real easy.

wheel assemblies are on pages 781-787 in the 2010 catalog I have. I recommend #72-718 wheelbarrow tires in solid foam "flat free" rib configuration. 2.75" wide, 8" diameter (wheel, not the whole tire), it needs a 6" axle and uses 5/8" bearings. A bit large for a dolly, but they will roll so nicely across a lawn. 480 lbs capacity, per tire! About $77 for the flat free, only $23 for pneumatic.


----------



## groundsmgr (Apr 21, 2010)

TreEmergencyB said:


> We take the 'ball' cart from the landscape crew works well had the one guys weld me another piece of metal on it though so the logs didnt fall through



I have this too. I know AM leonard had one with a full bottom as well.


----------



## JCONN (May 14, 2010)

I also use the ball cart. I made a monster dolly for really big wood needs two guys. Go to a local mower shop they usually have tires and rims that were off old mowers that were scraped I got a set of 20's for $20.00. Then got two pillow block bearings from grangers for real cheap and used a one inch steel bar for an axel.


----------



## CUCV (May 14, 2010)

kajudude said:


> we have a place called harbor freight tools it is kinda a everything tool house.they carry what they call a hay bail dolly for about a hundred.my guys love it we have 2 they have good tires and is very comperable to the one in the sherrill book.



Any chance you have a part number for the cart www.harborfreight.com?


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2010)

Excuse me guys; What the #### is a dolly?  Dolly? Anybody leave a dolly around here? I haven't seen one myself.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (May 14, 2010)

I made one a few years ago and used the front tires off a old garden tractor.......


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 15, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Excuse me guys; What the #### is a dolly?  Dolly? Anybody leave a dolly around here? I haven't seen one myself.





They mean hand truck:








This is a dolly:








Moving men and little girls have dollies.


----------



## tree md (May 15, 2010)

And this is a Log Dolly...

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Log-Movers/Log-Dolly-868

Here is a link to the Harbor Freight dolly that was mentioned earlier. I have thought about getting one myself. The price is certainly right but you have to be careful with harbor freight. Some things are a bargain and some things you get exactly what you pay for. I don't like that the Harbor Freight dolly doesn't have a flat bottom. Would be better than nothing but there has to be a happy medium between the $430 Sherrill dolly and the $100 Harbor Freight dolly.

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa...o?itemid=66171&CategoryName=&SubCategoryName=

I worked next to an old tree guy a few years back who had fabricated his own dolly. We were working right across the street from each other so when we would take five we would chat. He had made an outstanding log dolly/firewood cart. He had oversize 10" pneumatic wheels on both sides of the dolly/cart. He had built it in spec to clear gate openings and he could either tote logs out or carry stacks of fire wood in to be delivered. He had wheels on both ends which could be disassembled at one end when not needed. When he needed to he could add another end as well as his other set of wheels and carry a half a rick at a time in to be delivered. If he was carrying large logs out he could lay the cart and log down and just push it once he got on pavement. With the oversized pneumatic wheels he could go through any terrain. It was the coolest log cart I had ever seen. Made me wish that I knew how to fabricate so I could make my own.


----------



## coolbrze (May 15, 2010)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Northern Tool & Equipment



That's where we bought our latest hand truck (it lasted 2 days). The 1st day we bent a rim, the 2nd day we broke the other hub/wheel off the axle  It was a 700 lb. capacity hand truck and I'd bet we had a 400 lb. round on it.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 16, 2010)

Try a Boss Hoss from Tractor Supply.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (May 16, 2010)

Home made about 2/3 years ago...has been beat to hell and back but has'nt broke.....and boy oh boy has that thing moved some wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71386&d=1211042843

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71370&d=1210995632


----------



## vaclimber (May 16, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> What kinds of dollys do you guys use? We're looking at buying another and are looking for recommendations. Thanks!



I've grown tired of my inflatable one:greenchainsaw:. Seriously though, I'm saving some "scrap" material and plan on fabricating one that will have some versatility. It is still a daydream though, my OCD hasn't taken over yet. Anyone tried or familiar with a project like this?


----------



## treevet (May 16, 2010)

JCONN said:


> I also use the ball cart. I made a monster dolly for really big wood needs two guys. Go to a local mower shop they usually have tires and rims that were off old mowers that were scraped I got a set of 20's for $20.00. Then got two pillow block bearings from
> GRANGERS
> for real cheap and used a one inch steel bar for an axel.



Graingers is a great place to buy. The catalog is twice the size of a metropolitan phone book. Better yet after ordering we have a store maybe 5 to 10 minutes from my house. 

Their crates are the best and my whole gear set up is in those crates.

I use a small dolly to deploy gear in these light, wide interlocking crates of different sizes. Amazingly easy when stacked and dollied to and from the work. They don't fall off because they interlock.

I have and still use a big log dolly but much less since we bought a Dingo mini skid loader. 

Some people fill the tires with gel to allay worries of flat tires.


----------



## STLfirewood (May 16, 2010)

I bought a DR power cart last year. I found it for $200 on craigslist it needed carb work. I really like it a lot. It will pull a full load of wood up a ramp into the dump trailer. Last week I used it to gut a basement. We had to take all the drywall out of the back door and around the house. We would stack this thing with a lot of drywall and bungee strap it on. This cart has been very useful.

Scott


----------



## indiansprings (May 16, 2010)

Grizzly.com has a good source of tires/wheels for hand trucks, they also sell the complete units. They are a huge tool warehouse operation, much like a Sam's Club or Costco for tools. They carry alot of import tools, usually a step up from harbor freights stuff and they carry name brands like DeWalt and Porter Cable as well. I've had excellent customer service on what I've bought there.


----------



## treevet (May 16, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I bought a DR power cart last year. I found it for $200 on craigslist it needed carb work. I really like it a lot. It will pull a full load of wood up a ramp into the dump trailer. Last week I used it to gut a basement. We had to take all the drywall out of the back door and around the house. We would stack this thing with a lot of drywall and bungee strap it on. This cart has been very useful.
> 
> Scott


I was always curious about those things.


----------



## treemandan (May 17, 2010)

One time I came home and saw my neighbor with his snow plow on a pallet jack. He said he got a great deal on the jack, maybe a few hundred. He then told me has bought it to push his plow across the lawn into the shed. I went inside.

This was the same guy who asked me where the other tank was on his pick up. I was able to help him there.


I used to hook a log cart to the back of a little toyota truck, a riding mower would work.


----------



## coolbrze (May 18, 2010)

The Lawn Shark said:


> Home made about 2/3 years ago...has been beat to hell and back but has'nt broke.....and boy oh boy has that thing moved some wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71386&d=1211042843
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71370&d=1210995632



That's nice! I love the chain idea to keep the rounds in place when you "roll".


----------



## TreeAbuser (May 18, 2010)

Unfortunately Harbor Freight hand trucks are junk... they look solid however the wheels on them bend easily... not the axle but the rim part itself.

Like the homebilt idea... but arent they on a heavy side??


----------



## winchman (May 19, 2010)

*the best*

Forget about Northern Tool's hand truck, someone else said about it bending soon, same happened to me with a chunk of hickory. Granted it was a 400 lb. piece of hickory, but the rating was at 7-800. The store clerk had warned me that the tires were not rated as high as the axle was, but added that if it didn't handle the weight to bring it back.

I guess I might buy a replacement wheel from them, tho.

Did someone say amleonard (amleo.com)? Go there and pay less for their log cart WITH SHIPPING than the starting price of Sherrill's. I have the Sherrill version, and it kicks azz. But the amleo one is cheaper and kicks just as much azz.

And forget harbor freight, that stuff is junk for homeowners. Professionals should have professional tools. They cost more but they last longer. No reason to short yourself.


----------



## TreeTarget (Sep 15, 2010)

Home-made, used, rebuilt...No home depot, no lowes, no ace, no walmart...China is not the economy I would like to support.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 15, 2010)

we foam fill our tires, on a small stuff like that, no flats, im not sure if it helps or hurts the wheels, rolls real nice and still has the cushy feel, makes it a little heavier though, but im sure it helps with the weight, seems the wheel issues start when ya start squatting a tire due to the weight


----------



## Reg (Sep 15, 2010)

I've actually just designed a compact Arborist trolley for logs and brush, to be launched at a trade-show here in the UK next week: http://www.apfexhibition.co.uk/

Doubt it'll ever make it to the U.S but I'll put the video on the thread when I upload it at weekend, might be of interest in some way.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 15, 2010)

here is the best dolly!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5JN3IK61x_I?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5JN3IK61x_I?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## TrillPhil (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/5JN3IK61x_I?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US

ropes link...


We have one of those sherril dollys, never even bring it to the job.


haha pinche mula vieja...


----------



## chris_girard (Oct 6, 2011)

I hardly ever post over here on AS, but still check in every now and then.

I was fortunate enough to be able to purchase the very first RC Stein Arbor-Trolley here in the US and boy has it made a difference in how quick we can clean up the brush and logs on our jobs...not to mention the savings to your back and body.

It's defenitely worth the investment, IMO.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm really sold on those Steiners :msp_thumbup:

Everything Stein is fine by me. Genius made tools......yeah, I'm sold. Reg is a real decent guy too. He's just like Steve Jobs  Maybe so, but really those tools are from the tree guys with a 'full deck of solutions.'


----------



## flushcut (Oct 6, 2011)

chris_girard said:


> I hardly ever post over here on AS, but still check in every now and then.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be able to purchase the very first RC Stein Arbor-Trolley here in the US and boy has it made a difference in how quick we can clean up the brush and logs on our jobs...not to mention the savings to your back and body.
> 
> It's defenitely worth the investment, IMO.


 
Good to hear I was wondering about those things.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 7, 2011)

Reg said:


> I've actually just designed a compact Arborist trolley for logs and brush, to be launched at a trade-show here in the UK next week: APF 2010, the UK?s largest forestry and arboricultural exhibition is returning to the same location as its hugely successful 2008 event.
> 
> Doubt it'll ever make it to the U.S but I'll put the video on the thread when I upload it at weekend, might be of interest in some way.


 
We would love to see it Reg


----------



## flushcut (Oct 7, 2011)

Right now I am using a hand truck with 1k pound cap. that I bought at Farm and Fleet for $115 it has nice 6" wide pneumatic tires so far it has paid for itself. I am always looking for a better mouse trap.


----------



## Reg (Oct 7, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> We would love to see it Reg



No problem. This is quite an old thread now. I made a short video just before the product hit the market and sales and feedback have been pretty good. I was however surprised not to be flooded with offers to do voice-overs for TV after the video came out!

Stein arbor-trolley - YouTube

Bare in mind that the trolley in the video was just a prototype and not nearly as refined as the one on the market.
See attachment


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 8, 2011)

Great tool, I adapted a couple carpet trolleys and dollys into something very simular one way or another. Im onto version 7. 

Did you start with a carpet trolley originally?


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 8, 2011)

Reg said:


> No problem. This is quite an old thread now. I made a short video just before the product hit the market and sales and feedback have been pretty good. I was however surprised not to be flooded with offers to do voice-overs for TV after the video came out!
> 
> Stein arbor-trolley - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
I like it ,except for the shape of the handle.Looks like a real shinn kicker[ouch].
You can see the guy making small steps to avoid the bump to the leg.
A little wider tires would be nice too.
Great idea though.


----------



## Reg (Oct 8, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Great tool, I adapted a couple carpet trolleys and dollys into something very simular one way or another. Im onto version 7.
> 
> Did you start with a carpet trolley originally?



Thanks.
To be honest no, I'd never even seen a carpet trolley before....the shape just seemed really obvious for the applications as shown in the video. Knocked that first one together in a day back home. Had to endure several folks on another forum yelling 'glorified carpet trolley' etc, and that they could easily make one themselves....funny how they never thought or did previously. We've had lots of satisfied customers send photos etc so it seems to have been worth the time and investment. View attachment 201932


I'd think they'll be one at Stein USA - at TCI expo if anyone whos attending is passing by the booth.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 8, 2011)

Reg said:


> Thanks.
> To be honest no, I'd never even seen a carpet trolley before....the shape just seemed really obvious for the applications as shown in the video. Knocked that first one together in a day back home. Had to endure several folks on another forum yelling 'glorified carpet trolley' etc, and that they could easily make one themselves....funny how they never thought or did previously. We've had lots of satisfied customers send photos etc so it seems to have been worth the time and investment. View attachment 201932
> 
> 
> I'd think they'll be one at Stein USA - at TCI expo if anyone whos attending is passing by the booth.


 

I just came across old threads elsewhere, if you had seen one before you would see where others would think carpet trolley! And its no insult, everything is influenced by something else. The problem where we work is we seldom have access enough even for trolleys due to stairs. Im actually working on one thats powered that will climb them. (well I hope)

PM sent


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 9, 2011)

Reg, great idea, and you got the gift of ideas. 

I did the math, and in this state I'd be saving $1,500 a week with a bare bones crew and two dollies. Two of those pay for themselves in the first 1/2 week with them.

I don't mean to be a puss pocket, but how to pick up two in CA?


----------



## flushcut (Oct 9, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I don't mean to be a puss pocket, but how to pick up two in CA?


 
Stein USA Check out the sponsor bar up at the top of this page.


----------



## Bowhunter01 (Oct 9, 2011)

The arbor trolley looks like an awesome tool to have on the truck. I hate doing tree work where I can't get the bobcat to the tree, but that trolley cart would be the next best thing I believe. Sort of. 

Kind of like a handgun. Use the cart to fight your way to the bobcat. lol


----------

